# Transducer mounting?



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

How do you guys mount your fishfinder transducers? I've seen all sorts of mounts online and most require a rod holder type mount with an arm angled down into the water. I can't imagine this wouldn't get in the way. Would a suction cup mount work?


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

I mounted mine in a scupper hole, using a homemade bracket. I'll have to get a topside pic and a pic of the bracket. What yak do you have? Sit on top, or sit inside?


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

Sit in


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

I know some use an adhesive and stick it to inside of the hull. Some of the other guys will chime in eventually. There's a lot of info on this site.


----------



## Munz (Oct 27, 2009)

i use this. http://www.amazon.com/Lowrance-000-10606-001-Scupper-Skimmer-Transducers/dp/B0067MUZQY


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

Any sit inside options out there?


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

On my sit in I made a swinging arm with 1" x 1/8" aluminum. I mounted my fish finder on a bar like this. http://www.harmonygear.com/products/10123/Harmony-Fishing-Tool-Bar.html
I bent a small pc of the aluminum on a 90 degree angle and mounted that to the end of the bar. Then mounted a straight pc to the bent pc with a bolt, lock nut and nylon washer. The transducer is mounted at the bottom and can swing up if you ground the boat.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Ram transducer mount. Best thing on the market for that.


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

I shoot through my hull. I've got a block of duct seal inside my kayak and my transducer pushed down into it. The only thing it affects for me is temperature.


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

jmpmstr1998 said:


> I shoot through my hull. I've got a block of duct seal inside my kayak and my transducer pushed down into it. The only thing it affects for me is temperature.


So no holes?


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

I tried the duct seal method. It worked alright but it wasn't for me. 

I'm serious, this is a great item

https://www.austinkayak.com/product...=scplp291561&gclid=COSc7d_1i8wCFQkyaQodZu4MQg

You have to screw in the ball onto your kayak but that's it.


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> I tried the duct seal method. It worked alright but it wasn't for me.
> 
> I'm serious, this is a great item
> 
> ...



My only concern is the arm getting in the way of fighting a fish. Or more likely forgetting to move it while unloading


----------



## toy boater (Aug 15, 2008)

Another vote for the RAM arm. Got one last year, not perfect but the best solution for me.


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

Appreciate all the feedback guys.


----------



## NoCarping (Mar 25, 2015)

I'll throw one more in the ring. I use this is a similar product that they make. I use a screwball to hold it in place in the track and use that to mount my rod holder. You can see this in the second and third pictures at ACK. I do notice that the arms like this do cause a little bit of drag but it is nice to be able to lift it up out of the water when beaching. 

https://www.austinkayak.com/product...=scplp294324&gclid=CPXr8tyujMwCFQNkhgodeBUBoQ


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

jcrdust said:


> My only concern is the arm getting in the way of fighting a fish. Or more likely forgetting to move it while unloading


You won't have an issue with the arm getting in the way. I have my arm mounted to my left side behind my seat. Easy to reach, easy to move. 










Also it's mounted on a ball bracket, if you forget about it while loading it won't cause any issue. It moves pretty easily without breaking but sturdy enough to not move around on you while in the water.


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

I've got one in the top of my kayak to run my transducer cable through. I put clear caulking around that to keep it waterproof. Bear in mind that I am using a 14 foot Jackson Cuda sit on top kayak. My smaller sit inside kayak I have no holes at all.


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

Thanks for all the input fellas. I went with the ram mount.


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> You won't have an issue with the arm getting in the way. I have my arm mounted to my left side behind my seat. Easy to reach, easy to move.
> 
> View attachment 206923
> 
> ...





BuzzBait Brad said:


> You won't have an issue with the arm getting in the way. I have my arm mounted to my left side behind my seat. Easy to reach, easy to move.
> 
> View attachment 206923
> 
> ...


I never thought of mounting it behind the cockpit. All the pics I've seen have been forward mounted. I kind of like where you have it placed.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

jcrdust said:


> I never thought of mounting it behind the cockpit. All the pics I've seen have been forward mounted. I kind of like where you have it placed.


I like it behind me that way nothing does get caught in it and if I'm going to shore and o forget about it, it will push itself out of the way


----------

